# Too much Weight?



## Waynesworld (May 1, 2014)

I have a 2003 Montana, there were two rocker recliners In back, I removed one of the recliners and put a small chest freezer, we are now looking at a new 5th wheel and the recliners are in a slide-out, is it too much weight for a chest freezer in a slide out?


----------

